# Boots too big?



## MchanicalPnguin (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey everyone, so I have lace up boots and I can hardly ever get them tight. If my husband ties them they get fairly tight but they loosen up after a while, and its really annoying. When I go to hit my toe edge, my heel is completely off the bottom of my boot and my question is can this be effecting my ride? I can do s turns all day but very slowly, but if I try to carve at all I feel out of control and feel like my feet aren't secure. Granted, I bought my board, boots, and bindings off of Craigs list and I'm in the process of buying a new pair of boots but I'm just wondering if how your boots fit can effect your progression?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe this will help in the short term? http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/128065-lacing-patter-help-heel-hold.html


----------



## MchanicalPnguin (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks! that's definitely worth a try until my new boots come in. I'm looking at getting a boa lacing system boot, based on some other reviews I found online about heel lift. thank you!


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

MchanicalPnguin said:


> my heel is completely off the bottom of my boot and my question is can this be effecting my ride? I can do s turns all day but very slowly, but if I try to carve at all I feel out of control and feel like my feet aren't secure.
> 
> I'm in the process of buying a new pair of boots but I'm just wondering if how your boots fit can effect your progression?



Most definitely, poor fitting boots can affect your riding and heel lift is one of the most common problems (control-wise, at least)

You can try J-bars, ankle wraps, etc. to snug up the fit, but if you bought the boots used, then I'm going to guess that you didn't try on anything else.

Do a search on here for buying boots, there are several threads with good shopping advice.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Sure!

Are you able to try the boot fit first, before buying? That's really key.

Also, if you haven't seen it already, wrathfuldeity has a sticky in this subforum about mods you can do for common boot fit issues.


----------



## MchanicalPnguin (Feb 9, 2014)

I am going to go and try on some k2 boots tomorrow to check on size before I order, if I can. Honestly I feel like anything is better than the boots I have now, and thanks. I just looked into the J-bars, I hadn't heard of those before and all of those things are somethings I could be doing in the meantime until I find a good pair of boots. I'm glad to know that this is an issue, because I've been beating myself up about not getting any better. thanks everyone!


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

MchanicalPnguin said:


> I am going to go and try on some k2 boots tomorrow to check on size before I order, if I can. Honestly I feel like anything is better than the boots I have now, and thanks. I just looked into the J-bars, I hadn't heard of those before and all of those things are somethings I could be doing in the meantime until I find a good pair of boots. I'm glad to know that this is an issue, because I've been beating myself up about not getting any better. thanks everyone!



Seriously, do yourself a favor and read the forum stickies before you go shopping. Nothing worse than buying another pair of bad boots (meaning bad on your foot, not poorly made)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Since you got lace up boots, a good short term solution is Dakine Heel Anchors...probably have to find some on-line

read the following and check out a bunch of thread/discussions in that section.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html

Really try on a lot of boots, get some good fitting footbeds...even get them first, wear them in your regular shoes. Then take them with you when you try on boots....take out the stock one first


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

K2 conda system and Northwave 540 heel retention system are a couple that you should really look at. Ditch the used boots and buy some new ones that fit your feet, chances are your used ones are shot anyway.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

for this season you might try this

Boot Fitting Foam Narrowing Pads


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

MchanicalPnguin said:


> Thanks! that's definitely worth a try until my new boots come in. I'm looking at getting a boa lacing system boot, based on some other reviews I found online about heel lift. thank you!



I can testify that method of lacing definitely works. I tried ti past weekend and it worked great.


----------

